# (IN) BLM with *Horsepower*



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

At Stud:
*HRCH UH Wolf Creek's Ebonstar Coach MH*​ 
Coach is a blk, 70 lb, retrieving machine. You don't have to ask twice when it is time to go! Loves to train, FUN to train, super line manners, and is an outstanding marker and lining dog. But, he also knows when to shut it off and is very quiet in the kennel or in the house, he is laid back and super with the kids. Throws very nice pups, take a lot after their sire.

Coach passed 6 of 7 MH tests for his title. 4 of 6 for his Hunting Retriever Champion title. 

Coach is also litter-mate to at least 4 other HRCHs.

*Sire:* HRCH Rebel Yell's Iron Mike MH (FC AFC Hilltops Hayseed X HRCH - MH Female)
*Dam:* HR West Haven's Morning Mist SH (Lean Mac X FC AFC Candlewoods Gotta Be Good)

Accomplishments
HRCH Title - 175 HRC points!
4-4 Upland Hunter Passes
2 JH passes
2nd series 2009 Spring Grand
6-7 Master Hunter Passes

Health Clearances:
OFA Good
Eyes Clear
Elbows Normal
AKC DNA profiled
Female must be EIC clear
Yellow Factored


Pedigree

Contact: Abby Eash - 260-593-2768 - [email protected] - www.trinityoaklabs.com


----------

